# My New Band



## Ruining (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, so I'm a nerd with a MySpace.  I think some of you may dig the new band.  It's a new project that my buddy and I are working on.  It's a little moodier and more tame than some of our other stuff, but I'm really starting to get into this type of music.

Let me know what you all think!  I'm interested in feedback.  Good or bad!

Thanks!

Mobula


----------



## Reefbabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds a little like Morrissey (the voice).....my two year old likes it. She's dancing in front of the mirror right now as we're listening, like a little ballet dancer.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2006)

very cool, i'm loving it :mrgreen:
rock on!


----------



## Ruining (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for checking it out, ladies!  I appreciate it!


----------

